# disattivare tastiera a schermo notebook chiuso

## bandreabis

Ciao Gentooisti!

Al mio nuovo notebook (poco meno di un anno) ho trovato un grosso difetto.

Una volta chiuso lo schermo del PC, al mio gatto piace pascolarci su.

Solo che lo schermo è sottile, e camminandoci su schiaccia tasti a caso, forse anche combinazioni di tasti. Sta di fatto che al pc può accadere di tutto.

Esiste un modo per disabilitare la tastiera una volta chiuso lo schermo, senza metterlo in stand-by?

Grazie a chiunque possa aiutarmi.

Andrea

----------

## sabayonino

ciao

non mi viene in mente nulla se non al blocco della sessione 

oppure passare ad una tty !   :Laughing: 

e/o guardare a  : http://puszcza.gnu.org.ua/software/kbdlock/kbdlock.html

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Penso che xinput sia la via giusta, pero' non so come si puo' lanciare uno script quando si abbassa lo schermo o lo si rialza.

Comunque non e' neanche da scartare la soluzione di sabayonino   :Very Happy:  (o anche lanciare il salvaschermo prima di abbassare)

----------

## sabayonino

xinput potrebbe essere la cosa giusta

```
$ xinput list

⎡ Virtual core pointer                          id=2    [master pointer  (3)]

⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint Stick             id=11   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad          id=12   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎣ Virtual core keyboard                         id=3    [master keyboard (2)]

    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard               id=5    [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Power Button                              id=6    [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Video Bus                                 id=7    [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Power Button                              id=8    [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Sleep Button                              id=9    [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard              id=10   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Dell WMI hotkeys                          id=13   [slave  keyboard (3)]
```

questi i parametri che interessano per il blocco e ripristino

AT Translated Set 2 keyboard              id=10   [slave  keyboard (3)]

Ovviamente a te potrebbero risultare diversi ! adattali alle tue esigenze

Blocco tastiera (id=10 --> AT Translated Set 2 keyboard)

```
$ xinput float 10
```

per rittivarla basta fare lo switch di un tty e ritornare al tty di X

oppure dopo 30 secondi :

```
$  xinput float 10 && sleep 30 && xinput reattach 10 3
```

magari ti crei un alias del comando .

mettendo un valore di "sleep" elevato , puoi disabilitare il tuto sempre con lo switch di tty

----------

## bandreabis

Non sono più sicuro che la colpa sia del gatto.

Anche ieri sera si sono aperti dei programmi da soli, ed il micio non era presente.

Stamattina e ieri mattina mi sono collegato da remoto e ho trovato lo schermo pieno di note (widget di kde), cartelle aperte e programmi.

Non so come comportarmi.

Che palle!!

----------

## bandreabis

Che scherzo del destino.

Ho dato fin'ora la colpa al gatto e invece era colpa del topo!

Accidenti a me

----------

## bandreabis

Ogni tot un aggiornamento.

Il problema non è il gatto e non è il topo.

Ora parrebbe essere il touchpad. Disattivato se mouse collegato e sono 2 giorni che tutto fila liscio.

Boh. Prossima settimana avrò più tempo da dedicargli.

----------

